# Outlook 2007 trial does not find archive pst files



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have downloaded Outlook 2007 trial but cannot get it to open as it shows a 
message saying that it cannot find my archive pst files. I can't find them 
either and would like to know why does not it work as new, as if I did not 
have any archive pst files? Actually I have many files of Outlook pst files 
that seem to be all corrupt. Can I just delete those and Outlook would 
create a new file? 


Thank you for helping me as this is driving me crazy:4-dontkno


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have a look here and see if it helps. Unless the problem is simply the fact that OL2007 is a *trial?*


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you, I think it will help me. 
Cricri


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

I searched and found many, many, pst files, it's impossible to find the good one that Outlook should use. Is it all right if I just delete all the pst files that I found and then create a new profile for Outlook from scratch? or are the pst files possibly used for any other program? and if it is the case, could that other program use the new profile that I create?
Thank you for advising me as I am really not pro in computers but can't stop trying to repair them.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes, you can delete them all and Outlook will create a new pst. I don't think any other programme uses those files, but I'm not 100% sure (maybe Outlook Express?).


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

But even if Outlook express uses them, I suppose that it can also use the new one that I will create?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

OE uses .dbx files to store data, not .pst - I just checked. You would need to open a pst file in Outlook then transfer the data to OE.


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you, will try that.


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you my problem has been solved!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

cricri29 said:


> Thank you my problem has been solved!


Hey that's great!! Could you share your solution here - you never know, others might encounter a similar problem, and your solution could help.


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

I created a new profile in the "Mail" in "Control Panel" and deleted the previous ones. It seems that Outlook recognized it and it worked.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you for sharing that with us. :smile:


----------

